# Black Moor Goldfish



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

How can you tell if one is female or male? I'm not quite sure that lippy is. Lippy is still quite young, really tiny still. But i'm curious as to how to tell the gender.


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

i did a little research for you here it is

The male is usually smaller and more slender that the female. In the breeding season the male has white prickles, called breeding tubercles, on its gill and covers and head. Seen from above the female will have a fatter appearance as she is carrying eggs... 

Thats really the only way to find out that i could find out 


hope this helps


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

in my Demekins I can sex them easily... There is a chart somewhere that shows the shapes of their privies, men's are small bumps, and women's are larger bumps....


----------



## tburdock (Jul 7, 2008)

Yours is probably a bit too young to sex right now though if you say it is still really young and quite tiny. 

But the description by greenman is good to go by. The tubercles look a bit like grains of salt (or ick).


----------



## Sock Yee (Dec 29, 2007)

It's really hard to sex a goldfish and in fact, there's really no way to find out when the fish is young. I'm afraid, in order to be accurate, you have to wait during the mating season and if you can't see the appearance of tubercles on the gill, you have to find out who chase who during mating. Obviously I do not need to tell you which gender is being chased


----------

